# Crysis2 in 3D



## Reisend-In-Blei (26. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

wer kennt das nicht: wenn es möglich ist, dann will man es auch austesten - so auch 3D
Das neu erworbene Crysis2, dass seit 2 Tagen bei mir im Rechner liegt soll es ja können (das 2D), und so habe ich mich im Netz auf die Suche begeben was man denn so alles nettes dazu braucht.

Monitor
Gut, mein Samsung SM 172N hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, und ich wollte mir eh einen neuen zulegen - dann kann ich auch einen 120 Hz-Monitor kaufen. Ist zwar ein bischen älter, scheint aber immer noch eine gute Wahl zu sein, zu einem akzeptabelen Preis: der _Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ_ . 22" sind ja auch nicht ohne 

Brille
Jetzt kommt der Knackpunkt: die Shutter-Brille.
Gefunden habe ich die originale Brille von Nvidia, und die kostet ein richtiges Geld.
In meinem Rechner ist eine GTX260 b verbaut, also dürfte es keine Komplikationen geben. Der Treiber ist auch schon aktualisiert.
Aber MUSS es die von Nvidia sein? Samsung bietet doch Shutter-Brillen an, zu einem deutlich angenehmeren Preis. Oder kann es auch eine 08/15 Shutterbrille sein? Laufen dann auch die bei Nvidia angeprisenen anderen Titel alle mit der Samsung-Brille?

Wer hat damit Erfahrungen und hat Ahnung von der Materie?​​Holger


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2011)

meines wissens laufen die Samsung-Brillen nur mit Samsung-Geräten - aber ich weiß leider nicht, ob die mit dem TFt "kommunizieren" oder mit dem Abspielgerät, sprich in dem Fall: der Grafikkarte.

Kannst Du vlt. mal Samsung anfragen, ob die Brille mit dem Monitor geht, egal ob 3D von einem Spiel oder 3D von einem Film?

Ach ja: Dir ist hoffentlich klar, dass Du in 3D bei an sonsten gleichen Grafikeinstellungen nur halb so viel FPS haben wirst wie in "2D" ? Die graka muss ja abwechseln je ein Bild für rechts und links berechnen, d.h. effektiv werden aus zB 40FPS dann 2x 20FPS, und diese 20FPS empfindest Du dann wie 20FPS in "2D"...


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (27. März 2011)

Das ist mir durchaus klar.
Aber das beantwortet nicht meine Frage, welche 3D-unterstüzung vorhanden ist und was man dazu braucht um sie zu verwenden.
Crytek schweigt sich ja darüber aus - im Handbuch, sowie auf MyCrysis.com .
Aktiviert man 3D in den einstellungen bekommt man entweder 2 Bilder direkt nebeneinander, oder ein leicht verschwommenes Bild. Die bekannte Rot-Blau-verschiebung geschieht nicht.
Also gehe ich davon aus, dass eine Shutterbrille benötigt wird. 
MUSS man aber auf gForce 3D Vision von nVidia zurückgreifen, oder reicht eine normale Shutterbrille aus, die mit dem PC synchonisiert werden kann.


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (27. März 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> meines wissens laufen die Samsung-Brillen nur mit Samsung-Geräten - aber ich weiß leider nicht, ob die mit dem TFt "kommunizieren" oder mit dem Abspielgerät, sprich in dem Fall: der Grafikkarte.
> 
> Kannst Du vlt. mal Samsung anfragen, ob die Brille mit dem Monitor geht, egal ob 3D von einem Spiel oder 3D von einem Film?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fraggerick (27. März 2011)

so wie ich das verstehe ist das latte, ob du die samsung oder die nvidia nimmst, SOLANGE die beiden geräte voneinander wissen, was sie machen. sprich: kommunizieren können.

und wenn du 3d über die treibereinstellungen von Nvidia nimmst brauchst du zwingend die 3dbrille von nvidia.

falls ein spiel 3d ohne nvidia anbietet, dann kannst du jede normale 3dbrille (shutterbrille) nehmen, die du irgendwie dazu bewegen kannst mit dem pc zu komunizieren.

wenns die samsung dinger mit nem usb dongel gibt, dann sollte das (zumindest bei spielen, die ohne nvidia treiberunterstützung 3d anbieten) auch gehen...


----------



## Kerkilabro (27. März 2011)

Nvidias Stereoskopische 3D unterstützung macht sogut wie jedes Spiel mit. Das Teuerste bei der ganzen Geschichte ist eine 3D Brille, die hat mich 0,30€ gekostet. Spielte komplett HL2 in 3D durch, richtig fette Sache und das geht ohne ein 120Hz TFT, meiner schafft nur 60Hz! Wie das bei Gaysis 2 ist weiß ich jetzt nicht aber denke das funst auch. Bei BadCompany 2 hab ich 25Fps in 3D, sieht auch super aus. Nur die übelsten Kopfschmerzen muss man ertragen wenn man länger als 20min spielt.* Shutter Brillen sind zu teuer zudem benötigt man noch andere teure Hardware um damit richtig zu fahren.* Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Fraggerick (27. März 2011)

abgesehen davon das es dunkel und gefühlt schwarz weis ist... 

mehr als ein bisschen rumspsielen hab ich mit rot/blau bissher nicht gemacht...

auf youporn gibts übrignes auch ne rot/blau sektion   

nur weil man sich was nicht leisten kann, muss man es anderen nicht schlecht reden.

shutterbrille und rot/blau brille ist nicht zu vergleichen


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (27. März 2011)

Also jetzt klären wir doch bitte mal erst, welches der Formate Crysis2 eigentlich unterstützt ....
Wie gesagt, ich habe mal an den 3D-Einstellungen in Crysis2 rumgespielt, und dabei gibt es doppelte Bild (2 getrennte Bilder neben einander), und ein "interlaced" , wo das Bild grobpixelig wirkt und verschwommen. Das scheint nichts mit Rot-Blau-Trennung zu tun zu haben. Einzig in dem ersten Ubahn-Level sind an der Wand einige Werbetafeln mit Rot-Blau-Trennung, aber an sonsten tritt die nicht auf. 
Also scheidet die Rot-Blau-Brille jetzt generell aus?


----------



## Fraggerick (27. März 2011)

ja.

auser: du aktivierst über den nvidia treiber das rot/blau bild. geht, funktioniert auch, sieht nur halt scheiße aus. (farben) 

was crysis macht (und was echtes nvidia 3dVision macht) ist das, wo du die shutter brille brauchst.

damit das aber geht brauchst du zum einen eine shutterbrille. und zum anderen eine möglichkeit dieser shuterbrille zu sagen, wann sie welches auge wie abdunkeln soll.

das läuft über IR, die nvidia brillen haben da einen usb empfänger dabei. und bei zb sony brillen für den tv geht das über "TMR-BR100"
das ist son IR verbindungsgerät und wird über den 3D SYNC-Anschluss an den fernseher angeschlossen.

bei samsung sind die sender im tv integriert...


ach, mein gelaber.. ich fasse zusammen:

wenn du echtes 3d willst, und nicht son rot/blau rotz, dann brauchst du zwingend einen 120herz fernseher/monitor und eine shutterbrille, die mit dem jehweiligen gerät funktioniert. spricht: reden kann..

beim pc geht das ausschließlich mit dem nvidia kit. das funktioniert dann aber nicht an deinem 3dfähigen TV AUßER (und das musste man einfach mal ausprobieren) er ist als "monitor" an den mit der nvidia brille verbundenen rechner angeschlossen. und die nvidia software kann über den fernseher 3d material wiedergeben. dann könnte es gehen. samsung oder philipps oder was auch immer brillen gehen nicht am pc.


die nvidia brille kostet en hunni, die anderen brillen aber auch. also ist es egal, welche du kaufst.


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (27. März 2011)

Danke, da ist einem doch schon mal geholfen 
Das die Brille mit dem PC kommunizieren muss ist ja logisch, wie bei einer Funkmaus halt.
Die nächste Frage wäre halt gewesen, ob nVidia der einzige Anbieter für den PC ist, oder ob andere Hersteller kompartiebel sibd - aber das hat sich ja jetzt auch geklärt.


----------



## Fraggerick (27. März 2011)

njain.. mit alten nvidia treibern und windows xp könnte man eine elsa relevator nutzen... davon weis ich aber noch weniger als von nvidia 3d vision


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (27. März 2011)

Warten wir jetzt jetzt einfach mal ab, das Grundsätzliche haben wir ja dank dir geklärt  
Für crysis2 in 3D benötigt man eine Shutterbrille - das ist schon mal mehr, als Crytek mis jetzt herausgelassen hat 
Jetzt sollen mal die Jungs vom PCGH übernehmen


----------



## usopia (27. März 2011)

hab letzten irgendwo einen Test dieser Brillen gesehen, finde ihn aber leider jetzt nicht mehr. Fazit war jedenfalls, daß die Nvidia-Brille klar vorne war. Vor allem auch beim Tragekomfort haben die anderen (Acer, Samsung...) nicht gut abgeschnitten und hatten außerdem viel zu kleine Gläser verbaut.


----------

